# New Meopta Optika6 HD Binoculars are Available



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*New Meopta Optika6 HD Binoculars are Available*

After a long wait these great new binoculars from Meopta are available. 2 models, 8x42 HD for only $289.95 and 10x42 HD for only $299.95. These are certainly going to be go to binoculars in the under $400.00 price class.

*From Meopta:*

Meopta USA Sport Optics is pleased to announce its Optika HD binocular line is now shipping. Available in 8x42 and 10x42, these lightweight, rugged, magnesium-alloy binoculars are encased in a newly designed shock-proof, rubber-armored exterior for a modern look and feel. The advanced HD lenses, combined with phase-correction and dielectric coatings, deliver incredible brightness, superior color fidelity, edge-to-edge sharpness and increased contrast, allowing hunters to see better in low light.

Optika HD binoculars feature Meopta's MeoShield anti-abrasion lens coatings and MeoDrop hydrophobic lens coatings which repel rain, dust, and grease from lens surfaces.

The twist-up eyecups on the Optika HD binoculars are metal with a soft rubber exterior, making them extremely durable and comfortable while eliminating the risk of breakage in the field. They are also designed for easy removal and cleaning since eyecups often collect dirt and debris in the field. Like all Meopta binoculars, the Optika HD series is nitrogen purged and fully sealed for fogproof and waterproof performance in the most demanding conditions.








*About Meopta*

Meopta has been producing high-end European optics for over 85 years. Meopta is a leading manufacturer & partner to many of the world's finest optical brands. Meopta conceives, develops and manufactures precision optical and electro/optical systems for semiconductor, medical, aerospace and military industries as well as for consumer markets.









*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

